
It's Time to Start Paying for Things Again - imgabe
https://kotsf.com/its-time-to-start-paying-for-things-again/
======
ClintGA
Thanks for posting this. Hate those sites with ad after ad after ad and trying
to find something that can be snipped or printed and saved. Wish it was free
but $19 a year isn't bad. I signed up for the free trial and will see how it
goes.

~~~
imgabe
Thanks! Would love to hear any feedback you have.

------
Nextgrid
Just FYI, trying to access the site over HTTP
([http://nononsense.recipes](http://nononsense.recipes)) gives an error
instead of having a redirect.

~~~
imgabe
Thanks, it seems to be some intermittent problem with AWS. Will definitely
work on it.

------
Nextgrid
Any chance we can just have a single photo of the finished dish?

~~~
imgabe
Yeah, I'm not totally opposed to photos, just didn't want to deal with them
yet for the MVP.

------
jelavich
Where did you get the recipes? From other sites?

